# what pistol for carry and shooting



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello all,

New to the forum and new to pistol shooting. I have shot revolvers a bit but not much semi-auto pistols.

Bought the the family a Kahr CW40 for carry, I like it alot and it is pretty accurate, but from what I have read maybe not a gun for alot of target shooting, once again I don't know anything about these kind of guns. But now that I have the bug for this type of gun I have a question for you all.

What is a great option for a carry gun that you can also shoot the crap out of in the back yard and expect accuracy and durability? So maybe it is not full size, but then again maybe a lot carry a full size 1911 

I would like either a .40 or .45 and have always been attracted to 1911's but am open to anything that fits the bill.

Thanks

John


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Single action? Double action? Steel? Plastic? IWB? OWB? Pocket? I am prejudice to a certain manufacturer of firearms(ahem) but for carry, I think I would probably go with Sig.....


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

I never thought of all the other options that you listed. I am not still real sure what the difference is between double action, and any other action is - I do Know that with my kahr CW and Glocks you just pull the trigger.

Ok I just read the post with the poll on IWB, OWB, and now I understand those acromyms. I am not real sure on how I would want to carry yet. I will say that I like the size of the CW40


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

aahboy,I love 1911s.Forget 40 if you don't build one because they're scarce.Don't go cheap in general but the 1911 is a whole discussion.

I've shot 45 for a long time so I didn't go for the 40 hype,I don't need the extra blast and flip for the same result.If you know how to reload in action it's somewhat a moot point on the extra rounds in the civilian scheme.

In 45 I only run my 1911s and an HK USP,haven't been out to handle an HK45 yet.

In 1911 I prefer Colt but would maybe try Springfield again since they improved over my earlier experience with them.Anything lower,including Kimber,I won't touch.Wilson,etc build nicer stuff at reasonable prices if they fit you,but I just rework a base Colt the way I like.The HKs aren't a 1911,but close.Reliability wise,a 1911 may or may not be and require tweaking,the HK will just run.A trigger job in a USP is at or less than a good 1911 in general,but HK mags are twice plus a good 1911 mag.

I smell food,gotta go.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you go to the New to Handguns page, the sticky's on top will probably answer alot of your questions......


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Disregard my post,my post started as the first but distractions happened.If you're shooting that well,practice with it as you learn more to get a better decision.Try anything you can that seems a choice.


----------



## ndbowhunt101 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am new to the forum, and have a question, on s&w 3904 pistol, I am looking for a laser sight, have not been able to find and was hoping y'all might be able to rec. something to me.


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe I will rephrase my question - What gun to buy to carry and shoot the crap out of?


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

two different animals imo first find something you can hit a target with,standing,sitting,kneeling,squatting,and prone,that should be your carry,and depending on your size and upper body strength may determine on the caliber of weapon recoil,weight,trigger type,and even holstering can and will effect your choice of carry.me i like my colt commander.45,but i do carry a glock 30sf in .45 or a 19 in 9mm the 1911s have a manual of arms that some find awkward to get rolling under stress but the glocks are pretty reliable and straight forward.most gun battles happen in under a 25 ft. distance,plus statistically it's under 12 ft.that stat. may affect your choice of barrel length for concealment.there was also a texas leo who came up with a 21ft.rule on knife attacks.theory being any basically mobile person armed with a knife can be on you stabbing,slashing,and cutting the fatback out of anybody before they can un-holster their weapon.(i guess you want to cocked before they move)he is a glock employee in arizona last i heard


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

I recommend finding a range or dealer that rents guns. Hold a bunch of them. Pick a few to shoot. Buy the one you like best.

As far as a straight up one gun I would recommend? I dunno. Making a recommendation gets me in trouble sometimes but I like Walther PPS. It is almost exactly the same size as a Kahr CW40 but it weights more which means you can shoot it all day because there is less felt recoil. I have a 9mm and shot mine in an all day class. A .40 might be borderline for all day shooting but I bet you could do it okay.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

I always have a love for 1911s but that's semi auto. For 110% reliability I really prefer a 44 mag revolver. Around my house I keep .44 spl hornady xtps which ballisticaly perform a .45 acp.. But once in a while I like to cut down a small tree with my piatola, and a .44mag makes a mess out of whatever it hits. So for home, I would to with a 1911 or my 44 loaded with specials, but for the boner factor I love .44 mag. And I like a gun that allows me the choice.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I carry a Beretta Nano.I shot a box a week.As far as other shooting,I have a EAA witness poly 9mm with 4.5 barrel and holds 18 rounds.I'm sure there is a compact that would do both.I wanted total concealment.No printing of any kind.Light weight carry.The Nano is perfect.The full size EAA is for home defense,camping,plinking in the woods.That's just how I do it.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

S&W M&P Compact;
Glock 19;
Cz 75 Compact;
Walther P99;
Springfield XD/XDm Compact;
STI G6;
Cz 2075 RAMI;
Sig P250 Subcompact;
Sig P239 Compact;
Ruger SR9c;
Beretta PX4 Sub
All are less than 6.7in long and less than 30oz weight and at least 8+1. 

for 1911 style:
Kimber Ultra CDP II in 9mm;
Colt New Agent in 9mm;
Springfield EMP in 9mm.

In that order, depending on DA/SA or striker fired. 
Avoid the Keltec's...horrible triggers.
Avoid the small guns....too much recoil to "shoot the crap out of."
Can't go wrong with the top three. 
CC


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I enjoy carrying & shooting my Sig Sauer P228










And my Sig Sauer P239










Both are great range guns too

:smt1099


----------



## john4645 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the advise. 

I have put a Springfield mil spec on back order.

any feedback on that choice


----------

